# Road Trip!!!



## KC10Chief (Jan 5, 2008)

I drove from Oklahoma City, to Oregon and back this past spring.  I didn't have an SLR at the time, but I had my Sony F717.  I took quite a few pictures.  On the way back, I stopped in Arches National Park.  It's something you should see before you die.  Anyways, this first one is the Double Arch.  It was in the movie "The Incredible Hulk".  






This is Monument Valley.  It straddles the Arizona and Utah border.  It's probably one of the most beautiful places on earth.





Here's a crappy snapshot I took driving down US 50 in Nevada.  Also known as the "Loneliest Road in America".  I believe it.  Not a great shot, but it's an interesting drive!


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 6, 2008)

I really like the first 2


----------



## jdjd1118 (Jan 6, 2008)

I really like No. 2 also.  Wish I lived out west.


----------

